# Harpsichord concerto finished



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

I hate what I've composed. It doesn't sound Baroque at all. It has no cohesion. The notes seem random, no structure. Poor modulations. I think it sounds Indian in some places as well. Oh...

But it sounds great. :L

I don't think I'll compose again, I'm not good at it. This was my first sorta real attempt as well...

The score is below in case u wanna steal my non copyrighted music.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought I heard a hint of emotion. (Gasp)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It's a nice piece. Next, compose us a guitar concerto. There are not nearly enough of those. And don't give up. Most novelists write ten or more novels before they write one good enough to publish. Most artists paint a hundred or more pictures before they paint one nice enough to sell. It surely works the same way with composition.

I used to dabble in it myself, but never could make head or tail of music theory, and never had time to develop the inner ear, so my compositions were not so much composed as congealed at the keyboard or guitar. I wouldn't dream of inflicting them on anyone, but I do not for a moment think they were a waste of time: I had a lot of fun in the process, and if nothing else, it developed my respect for the professionals, and indeed for accomplished amateurs such as you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Just to show that I can ignore my own rules, I listened to this. As pseudo-Romantic virtuosic pseudo-Baroque, it ain't real bad.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

That rhythm in the first violin when it enters is pretty funky. I think it would be practically indistinguishable from just writing three sixteenth notes and a sixteenth rest and a lot easier to read and play too.

Also, it could use a lot more harpsichord solos. It is a harpsichord concerto after all


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

For nearly raw punting, its very good.

As well-written and thoughtfully developed music, many leagues to go.

So be pleased and exited for yourself and don't dwell upon this piece


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't listen to any music post-1750 any more, sorry...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Vivaldi said:


> I hate what I've composed. It doesn't sound Baroque at all. It has no cohesion. The notes seem random, no structure. Poor modulations. I think it sounds Indian in some places as well. Oh...


If the composing thing doesn't work out, you have a very promising future in sales.


----------

